# Adventures with Art Yarn.



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

While I am trading my yarns for Alpaca fleece, I was asked to spin Art Yarn by her as well. Gee, I haven't done that before. So a buddy loaned me some books and here is my first run with it. 

This style is "core spinning." The core yarn is a very soft strong thin wool. 

This is Alpaca yarn made with fleece I dyed with Tumeric









This is from the same Alpaca done with mixed up Food Colors. Lisa wanted thick and thin for dream catchers with "stuff sticking out." 









I spun up thinner stuff to add to my wild scarves.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just beautiful. 
I bet the yarn looks awesome in scarves.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

roadless said:


> Just beautiful.
> I bet the yarn looks awesome in scarves.


Thank you! It is a new process for me so I will have to see how I will incorporate these into my scarves. Today I will probably get some fleece dyed. That sounds like a good break in my crafting. 

I had no idea that there are so many different ways to make art yarn. I will post more as I go. The Navajo ply is very cool, you crochet with large loops with your fingers as you spin it...turns a one ply into a 3 ply! That is the one I will try next!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow! Food coloring? Looks awesome.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belldandy said:


> Wow! Food coloring? Looks awesome.


Thank you Belldandy! Yes, just some marked down food coloring for that batch of multi color. For the yellow, I used Tumeric with no mordant. I have some Dharma dyes to try next a friend shared with me. I should have more pics up soon. I will need a few days to attend to some other things...LOL


----------

